# Arcs and Sparks



## Kipper (Jun 23, 2006)

Arcs &amp; Sparks

Some cool videos of high voltage switch arcs and substation equipment failures. :thumbsup:


----------



## cement (Jun 24, 2006)

way cool Kipper! :claps:

back in a previous career, I was an airport engineer. the FAA uses direct burial of cables for runway and taxiway edge lights. the cables are buried in sand. lightning strikes would turn the sand to glass and they would have frozen lightening bolts at most of the airport maint shops I visited.


----------



## Kipper (Jun 25, 2006)

That would be cool to see. I have always been fascinated by lightning, since I saw a man get struck, when I was five.

What voltage are the lights at?

Here in Tulsa we serve a padmount from a 240V OH transformer that steps up to 4KV. That is what the lights are powered from.

Still no result! :brick: I hope you get them soon.

I will be in Colorado all next week with the Scout Troop. We go to the Buena Vista area for hiking, white water rafting, and my personal favorite trout fishing.

I am glad I got my results before I left. Good Luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## cement (Jun 25, 2006)

We had 5 kV stepped down to 600 V for the fixtures. the transformers were just buried in the dirt too. http://faa.gov/airports_airtraffic/airport...150_5345_7e.pdf

I had my projects with conduit and cans and made up the cost difference with local share. I guess the idea did not catch on.

BV will be awesome next week! the Arkansas is running the best that is has in years. My neighbors just left for a week of rafting and kayaking in BV, I'm jealous!

Have a great time, Brown's Canyon is going to be amazing. I don't know if high water will help the fishing, but I'll bet you find a few.


----------

